# PH Hobbies S3005S sound system.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I was recently given an older sound system by a fellow club member, (thanks Don!)
its a "P.H. Hobbies S3005S Digital Steam Sound System with Whistle and Bell"

I believe its from the mid or late 1990's..

Anyone have one of these older systems? 


The S3005S Digital Sound System from P.H. Hobbies, Inc. is a state of the art product designed around an 8 bit microprocessor. The sounds contained in the circuitry are recordings of real trains. The sounds are then sampled and stored in digital form, just as music in your CD's. In the S3005S, however, the storage device is the 1024K EPROM (a programmable chip).


from what I have read, it sounds like a decent system! maybe not as advanced as today's system,
but it seems it was considered very good for its day..

I would like to install it into a Connie build im working on..
but im going to convert this loco to battery power.. 


I do have "the owners manual and instruction manual"..but it says "The unit does require track power"..and makes no mention of battery power..
Does it really "care" if the power comes from track power or from a battery?
I wouldnt think it matters..but im not sure..

This sound unit needs two different power inputs.."track power"..plus a seperate battery..
it has two power inputs..2 bare wires, which I assume are for the track power,
and a 9-volt style battery plug..which I assume is for the battery..(the manual is not clear on these points..)

The manual says "Use only 4.8V nickel-cadmium batteries"..

So that must be the battery that hooks onto the "9-volt style" connector? 


The system is designed to automatically recharge this battery..will that be a problem if I use (other) batteries as the main power source?
rather than track power?

Last question..
In the final form for this locomotive..im considering using:
Aristo Revolution control.
On-board battery power (no track power)
and this sound system..

Do you think those can all work together?

(I understand that the Aristo revolution wont be able to "control" this older sound system..thats fine..
I dont mind using the reed switches and the magnets..thats worth it to me, if I can get this system to work!)

thanks!Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually..it would probably be easiest to have the Aristo Revolution system (with battery power) 
and this sound system *completely* separate.. 
maybe mount loco power batteries and receiver in the boiler/cab, 
and have the sound system as a "stand alone" system mounted in the tender.. 
and the loco power system and sound system would not be connected in any way.. 

Or maybe mount the sound system into a "sound boxcar"..then multiple locos could use it.. 
hmmm..I dont know.. 

Scot


----------

